# Barnizar tarjetas electrónicas



## Abel Luna (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola, 

Hicimos unas tarjetas electronicas, para cero electrico
o generador de impulsos,  estamos por utilizar barniz 
para madera, por que escuche que era bueno para esto 
solo que en la tarjeta manejamos 600 volts.

Alguien me podria decir si es buena idea barnizarlos.

Quedo  a la espera de su ayuda, muchas gracias 
y saludos cordiales ...


----------



## Hosarius (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola, si vas a manejar ese valor de voltaje es buena idea barnizar, lo ideal sería utilizar un tipo de barniz que es especialmente para bobinados de motores, no solo soporta temperaturas arriba de los 120 grados sino que actúa como un buen dielectrico y aislante. Otra solución acorde es utilizar barniz en aerosol que viene especialmente para placas electrónicas, con colores verde, rojo, etc. como se ven en placas profesionales, estos aerosoles suelen conseguirse en algunas casas de electrónica.

Lo que no estoy seguro es utilizar barniz para madera, ya que dudo de su adherencia al cobre de la placa, con el tiempo podría resquebrajarse.

Espero haber sido de ayuda! Un saludo.


----------



## Abel Luna (Jul 14, 2013)

hola, gracias por tu ayuda,
nuestras tarjetas, se mandaron a fabricar de forma profesional 
son FR4, solo que le intento dar mas protección contra la corrosión 
ya que en algunas ocasiones después de algunos meses, nos han traído 
a reparar equipos y presentan corrosión en lo componentes y en los puntos 
de soldadura.

Gracias por tu apoyo !!


----------



## opamp (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola , los sumerjo en barniz transparente para trafos , es de alta rigidez dielectrica , puedes introducirlas 2 a 3 veces y dejarlas secar con una lámpara incandescente.

Una secadora de pelo domestica es una buena opción para un secado rápido, la tengo acoplada a una caja como si fuera un hornito.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2013)

AVERIGUA.........
yo use barniz comun para BT, luego de haberlo probado,  pero el fabricante no tenia idea.

te digo que haria yo ?? 

usaria una placa , la preparo con pistas a distintas distancias y luego las barnizo, con el barniz que quieras o laca marina.
y si tu placa maneja 600 v pues me hago una que tire 1200v y la pruebo.
si el barniz pasa la prueba con 1200v entonces la uso en mis placas de 600v.

RECORDA: barniz es barniz.
molesta mucho para reparaciones , muchisimo.
otra cosa es flux.
y lo que te dicen de barniz para motores si hay , averigua costo y  aislacion .

si vas a hacer algo "profesional" hacete un probador de aislaciones.
algo que tire de 2Kv para abajo, asi sabes de verdad a que atenerte .


----------



## opamp (Jul 14, 2013)

Como dice Hosarius el barniz para madera se torna facilmente quebradizo , se raja y pierdes aislamiento facilmente . 
El barniz de motores y trafos transparente tiene mayor rigidez dielectrica , la rigidez típica de estos barnizes está entre 5KV/mm a 8KV/mm y es elástico puede soportar hasta 180ºC el clase H.


----------



## Abel Luna (Jul 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas 
les comento que utilice barniz para madera solo que despues de 
4 horas no secaba eso me tiene preocupado,  las vere en 1 hora mas 
y les platico si secaron o no. 

Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el FLUX practicamento lo quiero 
para los puntos de soldadura y para las patitas de los componentes que 
quedan expuestas, ya que la tarjeta es FR4  con su puntora verde  y no 
estan expuestas las pistas .

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2013)

cualquier fabricante de placas, el que te las hizo vende el fux.
sino fijate en la web otros que hacen placas.
incluso creo que uno publicaba en merca-libre .
sino aca en el foro hay un tema de como hacerlo .

pero es flux, no se el grado de aislacion.

hay un "temita", es la eterna discordia:
si queres algo muy bueno en esto  posiblemente sea malo en aquello.
si queres proteger bien , bien  de la humedad, ambiente y de maso miradas indiscretas eso convierte a la placa en dificil de reparar , incluso para vos mismo.

hay desde barnices hasta groseros que la bañan/ cubren  en resina


----------



## JCAK (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo te diría que trates de localizar en tu zona algún comercio que venda barnices especiales y productos de tipo epoxy, suelen ser pocas las empresas que tiene estos productos pero yo no probaría con barnices para madera o cosas así, en especial porque tu emprendimiento es algo comercial y profesional.
  Yo uso un producto epoxy que me permite sumergir las placas en un molde y quedan como un bloque macizo apto intemperie, tal vez puedas buscar algo así y de esta forma nadie toca ningún cable y tampoco se corroe. Ojo con lo que usas porque si no es la mezcla correcta eso “trabaja” y produce tracción sobre lo que ya tienes armado y en algunos casos las mezclas mismas levantan temperatura. Nada que no se pueda evitar pero te recomiendo observar estos detalles para no gastar inútilmente tiempo y dinero en prueba error.
  Consulta con una casa especializada como estas que te digo, suelen ser muy especificas y los vendedores tienen conocimiento amplio de lo que venden. No son productos caros.


----------



## begejo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola Abel Luna,busca en el manágoogle :Barníz protector 10-35 o 1035 ,no quiero pecar al dar la marca pero es mundialmente conocida.

Saludos


----------



## lanix1 (Jun 16, 2014)

buen día

Ex una excelente idea poner un coat para aislar la tarjeta, pero ahora, si bien lei por ahi arriba que un inconveniente es en las reparaciones, tiene toda la razon, tengo algunas tarjetas vienen cubiertas con un coat, la tarjeta maneja casi los 1000V. Lo que estamos haciendo para repararlas es raspando los componentes, primero con el cautin y luego con un desarmador de plastico, es muy tedioso y tardado.

Alguien conoce alguna mandera de retirarlo por completo o alguna manera de diluirlo o ablandarlo para que sea mas facil su extraccion, posterior a eso la volveria a barnizar.

Gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 16, 2014)

Tal vez debieras probar con acetona, ya que diluye el "barniz" de uñas reseco.
Proveedores primarios, novias , eposas, primas, sobrinas, y por supuesto *Madres*


----------



## lanix1 (Jun 16, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Tal vez debieras probar con acetona, ya que diluye el "barniz" de uñas reseco.
> Proveedores primarios, novias , eposas, primas, sobrinas, y por supuesto *Madres*



Gracias por la respuesta y una disculpa, se me olvido mencionar en el post que ya probe, acetona y thinner. estoy pensando en removedor de pintura, pero no se si dañara los componentes.

Gracias


----------



## lanix1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Les comento mis hallazgos.

Resulta que comencé a buscar información sobre estos coats, resulta que presentan muchas propiedades similares a la de los barnices para madera, algunos otros presentan propiedades epoxicas, asi que me fui a una tienda de pinturas y pregunte compre dos tipos de removedores de pintura, uno para barniz y otro para pinturas epoxicas. realice la prueba en un pedazo de la tabla y se levanto todo el coat sin dañar la tarjeta, con ambas sucedio lo mismo, solo que el epoxico es mas apestozo.

Lo coloque cobre los componentes en una zona mas o menos de 2 cm cuadrados. y al paso de los 3 min, se levanto el coat y los componentes como si nada, removi el resto del coat con un cepillo y aplique flux de alcohol isopropilico para limpiar la tabla. y quedo perfecta.

les paso el tip, en mi país es un removedor de la marca SAYER LACK.


----------

